# Cymbidium goeringii in pure Orchiata...



## Roth (Jul 24, 2011)

Many people want to grow their cymbidium goeringii with either sphagnum moss or various types of stones, to avoid the 'organics'.

So here are pictures of a cymbidium goeringii grown in pure Orchiata classic grade 9-12mm. Nutricote on top, about a teaspoon for a 12cm pot. Leaves about 30-40cm. Temperatures, from about 2 months ago, between 36 and 28 degrees celsius. As everyone can see, the plant is superb...









I just had to repot because the pots were too small 3 months ago when they were potted.

The brownish roots are in fact natural roots. In the wild, goeringii grows in humus and clay. The habitat temperature can be very cold during winter, however, in many places the temperature will be extremely hot during summer. In South Korea where they grow, the temperature can be close to 40 degrees celsius during daytime, and not below 30.

So for those who want to grow goeringii, it is easy to grow in Orchiata definitely...


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice healthy plant..


----------



## Shiva (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd love to try Orchiata but it is not available in Canada and cannot be imported. It's even getting difficult to get regular bark.


----------



## Brian Monk (Jul 24, 2011)

I have found Cymbidiums to grow extremely well in ORchiata as well (I grow many of them by default, as I help Milton Carpenter with his greenhouse). There was an article in the CSA jornal some months back that described growing clones of Cym. Milton Carpenter 'Everglades Gold' using two regimes, one warmer and wetter with Orchiata. The Orchiata grown plants flowered with 2 years from flask!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I'd love to try Orchiata but it is not available in Canada and cannot be imported. It's even getting difficult to get regular bark.


Next trip! :ninja:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 25, 2011)

I generally grow my few cymbidiums in a mix of cocopeat and lots of perlite. Haven't tried orchiata yet. I do have goeringii, but its is outdoors, in the ground. Its survived 2 winters, but no blooms yet.


----------

